
Apology by Apple for "erroneous flag": A Day Without Business - KenanSulayman
https://blog.charliemonroe.net/a-day-without-business/
======
gus_massa
In the error message, it looks like the OS is too sure that it is malware. And
the autochecked report is weird.

For comparison when Chrome [1] or Edge think a site has malware, the error
message says something like " _This site may harm your computer. Go back to
the previous site. (But if you think it is legit click the (tiny) button to go
to the potentially unsafe site anyway.)_ "

[1]
[https://www.google.com/search?q=This+site+may+harm+your+comp...](https://www.google.com/search?q=This+site+may+harm+your+computer.&rlz=1C1CHBF_esAR839AR839&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ved=2ahUKEwiBsqzdgITrAhUEIrkGHYh6Az4Q_AUoAXoECAwQAw&biw=1366&bih=657)

------
lapcatsoftware
"The issue was caused by my account being erroneously flagged by automated
processes as malicious and was put on hold."

This practice by all the tech companies need to stop. We need an online Bill
of Rights. Nobody should be able to put you out of business without giving you
a chance to see the accusations against you and respond to them. There needs
to be due process. The economy is increasingly becoming online, and thus we're
increasingly losing our rights, as the tech companies give us summary judgment
and execution.

